# Diabetic Yorkie......



## SPECIALED (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone. I'm New To The Forum. Just Wanted To See If Anyone Has Any Experience Dealing With Diabetes In Dogs? Unfortunately My Little Yorkie Was Diagnosed Today, So I'm Very Concerned About Her Health And Want To Do Everything I Can To Make Sure It Stays Under Control. She's Only 5 Yrs Old. I Will Be Talking Further With Her Vet Tomorrow....... It's Going To Be Another Sleepless Night. If Anyone Knows Of A Dog Food Specifically Designed For Diabetic Dogs Please Let Me Know. Not Sure What The Doc Is Going To Recommend, So I Want To Do My Homework. Thanks Again Guys. Talk To You Soon.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome Specialed!!
My baby of 8 yrs. 7 mos was diagnosed with diabetes the last week of July and I thought my world was ending so i feel your pain. He developed cataracts September 21st from one day to the next and woke up blind. I don't mean to scare you but you need to look at his eyes more often. Make sure his pupils are not turning white and make sure the vet checks his eyes, this is very important. However, it's a known fact that dogs with diabetes (i couldn't tell you the percentage but it's up in the 70's) develop cataracts if the glucose is not controlled. Also, there is not a way of reversing cataracts or making it stop so just be aware. 
My vet gave me a prescription for Diabetic dry food, make sure you ask your vet tomorrow as you are going to need the prescription card to purchase his food. Make sure he drinks plenty of water and from this point forward, you MUST take your dog on walks. Exercise helps to burn glucose...If you like to know more about my pet and his progress, he has a BLOG on myspace http://www.myspace.com/bubbaladysweetydaisy
it talks about his Vet visits, his surgery, etc.
Good Luck and be strong for your doggie, they sense how you feel!


----------



## SPECIALED (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank You So Much For The Response. I Will Be Watching Her Very Close.......... It Would Kill Me If She Lost Her Eyesight. I Will Be Checking Out The Blog To Keep Up With Your Doggies Progress. Thanks Again. 

Eddie


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

You welcome! Keep us posted, I would like to know what your vet says...


----------



## SPECIALED (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Guys. My Baby Girl Finally Came Home Today After Four Days At The Animal Hospital. Happy To Say She Is Like A Puppy Again!! We Were Hoping We Were Going To Be Able To Manage Her Diabetes Through Dietary Changes Only, But Unfortunately She Is Going To Need Insulin Shots. Needless To Say She Will Be On A Stricter Diet And Will Be Getting A Lot Of Exercise As Well. I Wish I Would've Known Just How Horrible Most Of The Popular Store Dog Foods Are Four Our Dogs. Most Of The Ingredients Shouldn't Even Be In There In The First Place. We Did A Lot Of Research And Have Decided To Go With Wellness Weight Management For Her Along With Some Fresh Chicken Mixed In. We Will Also Be Changing Our Black Labs Food As Well. She Is Only 2 And A Half And I Want Avoid Any Health Problems With Her As Well. The Vet Did Not Recommend Any Particular Brand Of Dog Food For Her, But After Doing Our Homework My Wife And I Thought That Wellness Looked To Be The Best. I'll Let Everyone Know How She Reacts To It. We've Got A Lot Of Work Ahead Of Us But We Are Going To Make Sure She Stays Healthy. Anyway, Thanks For All The Good Advice!

Eddie


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Im glad your baby is back home. It's going to take a lot of patience but they're worth it! My baby was ok with the insulin shots in the beginning and after 2 weeks or so, he hated the shot. So what we started doing is giving him a treat after the insulin shot and he's now ok when administering the insulin...just thought you might like to know in case it happens to you down the road. I'm not to familiar with the Wellness food but it's very important that the food is high in fiber. Diabetic dogs must have a high fiber diet...Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Eddie,

My dog Priss is diabetic too. She was diagnosed in July of 06. Within just a few months of her dx she was nearly blind from cataracts--they come on SO fast. She is 12 now and I just can't see putting her through cataract surgery. She does pretty well for being blind, even when we moved in March. As long as she has me all is well LOL! If she gets cataracts, don't react negatively or overly mushy (poor baby type stuff) when your girl walks into stuff. Just ignore it or say something silly like "Goofy dog, be careful" in a happy voice. The dog will adjust and they don't get sad about it like people would. You might also start teaching her words like "curb" or "step" or "watch out" now while she can still see. It helps when you are walking if they understand these words mean to anticipate an obstacle. 

A few tips that you might find useful. 
1) Stick to a schedule. Insulin has peaks and valleys...ask your vet how the insulin you are using works over the course of the day. Priss is on Vetsulin 1x a day so we feed AM (with the shot) and PM. Her low blood glucose time is about 5 hours post shot so I give her a few cookies at lunch time. 

2) Have a plan for when your dog has a low-glucose episode. Symptoms include, drunken walking, shaking, refusal to stand or get up and falling/leg weakness. Some or all of these may be present in a "sugar crash." You'll be scared out of your wits, so having a plan NOW will help you. Honey is the most quickly absorbed sugar source so I keep a bottle on hand at all times. Priss has only crashed on my once, but that was PLENTY! I force fed her a few tablespoons of honey followed by her normal food as soon as she would eat it--all while on the phone with my vet! 

3) Invest in a carpet cleaning machine and an enzyme cleaner like Natures Miracle. Accidents WILL happen when the glucose level is too high for some reason, even in dogs who are completely house trained. 

Good luck with your dog...diabetes isn't a death sentance nor is it horrible to deal with once you are in the routine. Sorry about the novel...I tend to ramble on and on


----------



## DebbyO (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi-Thanks for the tips. My Toby (a 10 year old Yorkie) was diagnosed during routine ck up/dental surgery. His sugar was 400, we started with 2 units am and pm of insulin and he is now up to 4 in am and 5 in pm. Last chk up, his sugar was 507! His weight and appetite are great, he ferosiously chases the other dogs still, but he has been urinating ALOT on newspapers at night-At least twice. His eyes seemed filmy at first detection. Now, seem clearer. I watch him for at least an hour after insulin to see if there's any lethargy. Love the suggestion for the walks, but why the accidents at night? Any ideas? It's ALOT of urine, it's clear and does smells/looks like water.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Consistency in food and exercise is a big part of managing Diabetes. You can't give your dog a lot of exercise one day, and none the next. That changes how their glucose/insulin is used, and will make keeping the levels balanced impossible. You need to have the same routine daily, so you can get a good idea of what the levels are normally, and treat for that.

Same thing with food. Can't give a bunch of leftover chicken/treats one day and not the next.


----------

